# What are your Thoughts?



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm trying to decide which way to go. I only need 1 Tivo. 

I have an S2 with Lifetime. It has a wireless Tivo adapter and a replacement Hdd. the Hdd is original size. Single tuner.

I have a THD. It has a wireless Tivo adapter. 1TB Hdd. Dual tuner capability. I have no CC in it and I'm using it as an SD dual tuner. I pay annual for it.

Which one should I sell and why?

Robb


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

It sounds like you have a SD TV, so don't really need the HD Tivo and by getting rid of it you won't have to pay the monthly fee. I say keep the Series 2 until you want to get into HD. And sell the HD Tivo. 
All though there is one disadvantage of not selling the SD Tivo. That is their value is going down day by day. If my memory serves me right, SD Series 2 Tivos sold for over $150 this time last year, and now the same Tivos with same features are selling for less than $100 in some cases. So if you keep for a couple years they value might go down far enough that it is not cost effective even to put it on ebay when you do decide to go HD.
I myself have no HD TVs, so don't really need the HD Tivos. It is nice to have the Dual Tuners that some Tivos have, but not worth the extra cost. I have been looking for DT Series 2 on ebay, but keep missing the under $200 ones. It is not a big thing though, I have 3 Tivos with lifetime running all the time, so one can record a show if another one is recording another show at the same time.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

If you sell the S2, then you will lose the MSD rate on the THD. You'd eventually pay back the proceeds from the sale of the S2 in the increased rate on the THD, but it would probably take 3 - 4 years.

You might want to upgrade the THD to lifetime first and then sell the S2, to get the MSD lifetime rate.

Another option is to upgrade to a lifetime premiere for $469 and sell both the S2 and the THD. You might be able to reformat the 1TB hard drive from the THD to use in the premiere.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Robbdoe1 said:


> I'm trying to decide which way to go. I only need 1 Tivo.
> 
> I have an S2 with Lifetime. It has a wireless Tivo adapter and a replacement Hdd. the Hdd is original size. Single tuner.
> 
> ...


Here's one way of looking at it.

Pay in advance for another year of the S3 while you're still on the MSD.

Sell the S2.

By the time that year in advance on the S3 runs out your cable company will have screwed you and dumped analog.

Of course if it were me I'd keep both, leave the S3 near the main TV and pair the S2 with a small portable so I could use it to wi-fi stuff over from the S3 to watch without having to have it where there's a cable outlet .

Then I could do stuff like a marathon cooking and dishwashing session in the kitchen. You can get caught up on an entire season of some show and fill the chest freezer with homemade stew and spaghetti sauce at the same time.

I'm sorry, I find "I only need 1 Tivo." to be a totally alien concept.


----------

